# ??????????



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Where is all my Beotchs!?!?!?

Added by Boosterwitch:
This is your warning. This forum is not for childish outbreaks like this. Go to the Off Topic area for that. Maybe I should set up a Preschool section?? Please stay on topic. Thanks


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Well if there were any women here....you just pissed them all off..lets chill huh..


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Where's Amy??? She's got a nice 200SX


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Where's Amy??? She's got a nice 200SX *


Uuuuuuuuh, no, she has a 01 Sentra SE


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Where is all my Beotchs!?!?!?
> 
> Added by Boosterwitch:
> This is your warning. This forum is not for childish outbreaks like this. Go to the Off Topic area for that. Maybe I should set up a Preschool section?? Please stay on topic. Thanks *


 Maybe you should just kiss my ass? It was a damn joke.. You can take your new " POWER " and blow it out your tail pipe... TATA Or take a pill and relax.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: ??????????*



Sentrixx said:


> *
> 
> Maybe you should just kiss my ass? It was a damn joke.. You can take your new " POWER " and blow it out your tail pipe... TATA Or take a pill and relax. *


Power is nice 

The whole fixed up car relm is not very friendly to women. Even if you were joking with that post, you did not indicate it in any way. Sorry, but I'm not going to allow this. You had your warning.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: ??????????*



Boosterwitch said:


> *
> 
> Power is nice
> 
> The whole fixed up car relm is not very friendly to women. Even if you were joking with that post, you did not indicate it in any way. Sorry, but I'm not going to allow this. You had your warning. *


 True, and you acting like a child is also not very friendly as you would say.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ??????????*



Sentrixx said:


> *
> 
> True, and you acting like a child is also not very friendly as you would say. *


I think the point still stands that starting a thread like you did was in poor taste. Also this forum is not a place for free speech. When I post, l look at it like I'm in someone else's house and am respectful of that.

If that's your idea of a joke than you need to take your comments somewhere else. Nobody here will find it funny and I doubt the moderators will tolerate it.

Lets move on shall we?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

There is no reason to get upset...take the lick, and lets move on...


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wait a min.......I don't know anyone who disrespects girls who fix up their cars. I've only heard compliments and that there should be more. What could be better than a girl sharing the same interest as a guy? Well ok...........nm.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ??????????*



SR20AL said:


> *
> 
> I think the point still stands that starting a thread like you did was in poor taste. Also this forum is not a place for free speech. When I post, l look at it like I'm in someone else's house and am respectful of that.
> 
> ...


 Well what ever...as far as I can see no ladys on here so far havn't spoken there opinion. And that's I would care to hear about anyhow. But until then, I will stand behind anything I say weather someone disagrees. <period>

Happy posting!


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

*It wasn't cool*



Sentrixx said:


> *
> 
> Well what ever...as far as I can see no ladys on here so far havn't spoken there opinion. And that's I would care to hear about anyhow. But until then, I will stand behind anything I say weather someone disagrees. <period>
> 
> Happy posting! *


I'm a woman, and here is my opinion:

I'm disappointed to find a comment such as yours as the first message on this board. It was exactly of the nature some of the founders hoped to keep off the women's board. Honestly, how could you possibly think women would find that funny - especially with no indication you were joking? It looks like you are just trying to CYA after the fact. Please reread your posts another time or two and decide if they're really appropriate before you hit "Submit". 

--Sarah
1991 300ZXTT 
279 RWHP


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ??????????*



Sentrixx said:


> *
> 
> Well what ever...as far as I can see no ladys on here so far havn't spoken there opinion. And that's I would care to hear about anyhow. But until then, I will stand behind anything I say weather someone disagrees. <period>
> 
> Happy posting! *


I agree with Sarah. I don't take your comment too much to heart but it is disrespectful. If you were just joking, please think twice before submitting those comments. We are trying to promote a board inclusive of everyone and, especially in this forum, to promote other women to keep working on their cars and not be discouraged or intimidated by those remarks.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome ladies.... good to have you here


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

Middy you drive a 3z???  Damn thats awesome


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

jingjing said:


> *
> 
> Uuuuuuuuh, no, she has a 01 Sentra SE  *


oops


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Where's Amy??? She's got a nice 200SX *





I'm here, I posted before but for some reason it got deleted. And I didn't even say anything mean. LOL

And yeah Jay's right, I have a 01 Se and it is modified.


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Brutally modified!!!! Look out for it, it might just smoke by you.
Amy Doesnt play lol


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

khemicol said:


> *Brutally modified!!!! Look out for it, it might just smoke by you.
> Amy Doesnt play lol *


LOL thanks,,,,,,well right now its back to just exhaust and intake cuz I sold some stuff including the nitrous. Moving to bigger and better things now. Vroooom Psssssssssssst lol just a clue of whats coming hopefully by the mid/end of summer.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

*WELCOME ALL LADIES...*

Amy when are you gonna be down this way so we can race????


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *Wait a min........ What could be better than a girl sharing the same interest as a guy? *


besides the interest in girls?  j/k i agree with middy and 97sentragirl - sentrixx's orginal post was disrespectful and if he is trying to impress women with that he's going to find out real quick that it doesn't work!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nat said:


> *
> 
> besides the interest in girls?  j/k i agree with middy and 97sentragirl - sentrixx's orginal post was disrespectful and if he is trying to impress women with that he's going to find out real quick that it doesn't work!! *


 What ever bro.. Just drop it already.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *
> 
> What ever bro.. Just drop it already. *


How do you know nat doesn't stand for Natalie?

Why don't you just apologize instead of expecting everyone else to change because of your behavior?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

SR20AL said:


> *
> 
> How do you know nat doesn't stand for Natalie?
> 
> Why don't you just apologize instead of expecting everyone else to change because of your behavior? *


thanks and you're right!!


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

yeah but sentrixx knows all the girls that will ever post here. if any of you ever posted on b15sentra.net you would know that. at least it got people to visit the forum. how many females actually posted - 1?? if you didn't want him posting it why didn't you just close the thread?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

Off topic here, but just had to post this:

Nat, Amy, and Jay... ya'll here, too?  Just found out about it today... posting on the Skyline thread (cuz I just saw one in my neighborhood and now I want one...even though I can't get one  ).

Check out my photos in the link. I can't believe there is a GTR in my neighborhood. 


And just to stay on topic for a little bit: that was immature, guy...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20AL said:


> *
> 
> How do you know nat doesn't stand for Natalie?
> 
> Why don't you just apologize instead of expecting everyone else to change because of your behavior? *



You people just can not drop it can you... No matter what, one of you children have to keep egging me on. I said it once and I will say it again, I'm not going to apologize for anything. I don't feel that I have to keep on explaning myself for anyone. It seems you people have a problem that is now almost a week old. End of story. You all need to grow up, drop the issue and move on. As all of you have agreed on telling me " If you don't like it, LEAVE".


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> if you didn't want him posting it why didn't you just close the thread?


maybe we were gunshy....since everyone and his little brother thinks this forum is overmoderated.

I think the best thing would be to just move on...I'm sure Sentrixx isnt a bad guy.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *
> 
> maybe we were gunshy....since everyone and his little brother thinks this forum is overmoderated.*


yeah thats probably it...


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

CLSo1A said:


> *yeah but sentrixx knows all the girls that will ever post here. if any of you ever posted on b15sentra.net you would know that. at least it got people to visit the forum. how many females actually posted - 1?? if you didn't want him posting it why didn't you just close the thread? *


More than 1 woman posted, but in case you haven't noticed there aren't that many of us around here. I have not been a member of nor ever visited b15sentra.net. I didn't know Sentrixx before this, and I'd hoped our little piece of the forum would get started off in a better way than this. If we HAD closed the thread, you would just be bitching away about the nazi moderators even more....


Sarah


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *
> 
> You people just can not drop it can you... No matter what, one of you children have to keep egging me on.*


Egging you on! You started this thread and continue to support an irrational argument. What a hypocrite.



> I said it once and I will say it again, I'm not going to apologize for anything. I don't feel that I have to keep on explaning myself for anyone.


Fine, I don’t think many who have read this thread value your opinion anyway. So far the only explaining I've read from you is how everyone else needs to get over what you've said. Wow, that was profound.



> It seems you people have a problem that is now almost a week old. End of story. You all need to grow up, drop the issue and move on.


I see  everyone else has the problem again. We need to grow up; why? Because you can't adequately defend a weak argument.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Middy said:


> *
> 
> If we HAD closed the thread, you would just be bitching away about the nazi moderators even more....
> 
> ...


And here's what i don't get. Why are we not allowed to delete our own threads? Are we too stupid to moderate ourselves?

This entire forum is ghey.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

BigDaddyNS said:


> *
> 
> And here's what i don't get. Why are we not allowed to delete our own threads? Are we too stupid to moderate ourselves?
> 
> This entire forum is ghey. *


You can edit your own threads...that should be good enough.

Besides you shouldn't post anything that you'd delete later anyhow. That's what moderators are for....that's how we'll keep this forum informational. That's why there is an Off Topic section.

Again, I've said it before, a little off topic talk is natural...but just don't get carried away.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Middy said:


> *
> 
> More than 1 woman posted, but in case you haven't noticed there aren't that many of us around here. I have not been a member of nor ever visited b15sentra.net. I didn't know Sentrixx before this, and I'd hoped our little piece of the forum would get started off in a better way than this. If we HAD closed the thread, you would just be bitching away about the nazi moderators even more....*


not to beat a dead horse, but i'm a member of b15sentra.net and i haven't seen sentrixx b4. you're right, if the thread was closed, people would complain. you're damned if you do and damned if you don't!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

I wouldn't complain if this thread was closed : )


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

Since it seems the best way and everyone agrees, I'll close this thread and we can all forget about it.


----------

